# Biscuit roller coaster rides continue



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
Sorry I have been so busy that I haven't had the chance to post update on Biscuit. Warning: long post....

Biscuit has been doing moderately well until yesterday evening when again as anticipated; he had another and more violent seizure. I said anticipated because yesterday was the beginning day of stepping down the Prednisone from 7.5mg twice per day, to 7.5mg only once per day for the next 35days. Sunday was day-1 and we decided to give the once per day dose at 7AM. 

Both Ann and I was very nervous every time we move into a lower Prednisone schedule and sure enough at around 10:50PM Sunday evening, Biscuit was sleeping and suddenly he woke up and hurry out like he wanted to pee or poop, then suddenly his head tilted quickly to the right and nested close to his body at it seem to stay locked in that position for merely 3-5 sec and then he failed over and started to jerk violently. 

What is different this time and for the first time as we can recall is that not only he was having a violent jerking with his head and body, Biscuit was also yelping out loud like he was in pain. Ann and I was both frantically trying to multitask with me trying to comfort Biscuit and starting the video recording on my phone while Ann try to get the Diazepam shot ready to inject into Biscuit. I was only able to capture the tail end of the beginning of the seizure when Biscuit was yelping loudly. It was both frightening and heartbroken for us to see Biscuit goes through this. I don't mean to bring back sad or bad memories but I'll have to ask if anyone has seen this type of violent seizure before where you dog is yelping out loud? I'm guessing he shift in the Prednisone dose is causing Biscuit disease to fluctuate, if that is even the right analogy, and causing his head or brain pains which resulting in the yelping.

The seizure lasted for 7-10min before we got the Diazepam injection ready to administer rectally. Once Ann pump in the solution, Biscuit reacts to it right away and try to stand up but then I believe the natural reaction causing Biscuit to poop. Within a matter of 10-14min later, we can see that the injection is working and Biscuit started to calm down from his seizure and eventually the seizure stops. But that 10-14min duration, you can see in the video that he was still seizuing and almost all of his body was jerking. It was difficult for us as we were debating should we rush him to ER or not but we were glad that we didn't rush into that decision. We were so relieved that the injection works as intended and stop the seizure. 

It happens right at the time for his 11PM Keppra dose so we gave him both the Keppra and Phenobarbital right he calms down. I'll tell you both Ann and I almost lost our minds with this latest relapse. 

Lately we been notice too that Biscuit back legs are gradually weakening and making it difficult for him to stand on all fours. His back legs gives easily causing him to stumble and roll uncontrollably which is also hard to watch but nothing much we can do about it. Dr. Sisson confirms that this is due to the increase dosage of Keppra and Phenobarbital.

Another thing we're very worry about is due to Biscuit increase appetite, he gets very excited and frantic during feeding time, and he just go nuts gobbling up his food. We're worried that this could give him a chance to inhale the food into his lungs and we were told that if this happen he could develop pneumonia? Which could be permanent and fatal? 

Does anyone know the signs and symptoms to look for if your pet could be developing pneumonia?

We’re now in day-2 24/7 Biscuit’s watch and we’re hoping that yesterday relapse is the only one for the next 35 day of lowered Prednisone. Dr. Sisson instruction is that if the Diazepam injection continues to be effective in stopping the seizure, then we do not need to rush Biscuit to the ER unless he experienced 3 or more seizures within the same hour. 

Lastly, we have decided to share the videos captured last night so we can hopefully help to share and educate other, but I have to warn everyone that they could be very disturbing to watch. You will also her audio of us trying to rush and calm Biscuit down.

The boy sure is a fighter and both his Mommy and Daddy going to rough this rides out with him. 

Hope the Videos works for everyone...sorry video was recorded upsidedown.
Part-1 



 
Part-2


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Ann and Vinh, I am so sorry you are going through this-- but what a trouper little Biscuit is! My Maltese Dolly had seizures at the end of her little life, and at times she also did the barking type noise you describe. It's heartbreaking to watch, I know. I'll continue praying for Biscuit, and I'll also be praying that you and Dr. Sisson and your regular vet know the right things to do. Again, I'm so sorry that this is such a rough road for you all, but you are wonderful parents to little Biscuit.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I couldn't bring myself to watch the video , but my heart goes out to you all just with your description.... . I think a 'quiet' seizure would be quite enough to witness but to hear yelping as well must have been just awful for you both! I continue to pray that these episodes will soon be brought under control!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Poor sweet little Biscuit. Such a trooper. If his seizures are almost like clockwork, can't the doctor figure out a different protocol for his meds? 

Please know you and Biscuit are in our prayers and I am so sorry you all are having to go through this. But Biscuit is blessed to have you in his life to help him through this and to take such good care of him. He is a lucky puppy in that! Please give him lots of cuddles and kisses from me!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet Biscuit please get better .... the eating alot is from prednisone one of the side effects i have been praying for Biscuit and will continue to pray im so sorry you are going through all this i truly understand your worry, helplessseness and all the emotions that go with caring for a sick puppy oxoxoxoxoxxoxoxoox


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to hear that Buscuit is still going through all of this and that you and Ann have had to witness yet another episode. I will continue to say prayers for all of you that eventually Biscuit will be free of all of his medical issues. I too could not bring myself to watch the videos either.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My prayers continue for Sweet Biscuit. You and Ann are very strong and loving parents to him, and pray that a right combination and correct dosage of meds will be found to keep him seizure free. I'm going through stomach issues with one of mine, and am a basket case, so I can't imagine what you're going through.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Vinh & Ann---firstly, you are doing a terrific job to manage all that you do & video this for those who might need to watch it one day (God forbid). I did watch both of them & it reminded me of another pup we had in the UK who had seizures & was vocal like Biscuit was here. Unfortunately he did not make it (I am sorry to have to tell you that now but I believe in being really honest). Our vet there did not know what was wrong w/Stormy so he had no treatment---this was some yrs. ago.
I really don't know how you two keep going. I admire your strength and pray that Dr. S. will be able to give you the help to make him more comfortable. Please know that WE all love your baby & want the best for all of you.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am really sorry that Biscuit is going throught this. I pray for all of you!!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh sweet Biscuit, you're a tough little boy. Please continue to be strong until your meds can get regulated. Your mommy and daddy adore you.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Vinh and Ann, you are both superstars giving the best you can for sweet Biscuit. I commend you for handling things the way you do and keeping everyone informed with your updates....I know it cannot be easy doing what you do. 

Prayers that all meds will be regulated and you all can just enjoy him. Hugs!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Vinh - I too couldn't watch the video. Too hard for me to take. The Maltese I used to pet sit and who convinced me to get a Maltese went through the worst episodes of this disease a couple of months ago and I'm still mourning his loss. I never witnessed his seizures and found it hard to imagine. I am sending prayers for Bisquit, you and Ann. :grouphug:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh sweet Biscuit, you're a tough little boy. Please continue to be strong until your meds can get regulated. Your mommy and daddy adore you.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Your devotion to your little Biscuit is so inspiring. I too hope they can get his meds regulated to give all of you some rest. He is so lucky to have you and he in turn has taught you a valuable lesson about unconditional love.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I commend both of you for being Super Dad and Super Mom. Biscuit is very lucky to have such dedicated parents. I am sure it comforts him greatly during these episodes when he sees his parents being strong and calm while comforting him the whole time. I will be praying that the doctors can regulate the medicine that works for Biscuit so that he can have many seizure free days. You all are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

As Lola's seizures became more serious, she too would vocalize during them. It is heart wrenching. I have seen all of what you are describing. The muscles in the lower legs become weak due to the prednisone. And the crazy eating. Try to use a slow feed bowl. Another trick is to take his food and spread it out over a cookie sheet. He will naturally eat a bit slower this way and not inhale the food. One time Lola actually inhaled a larger piece of food and it blocked her airway. Her gums and tongue were blue and I did a doggie heimlich on her and dislodged the food. After that I learned to make sure all of her food was very small bits and peices. And this is how little Dolcina lost her life, so you concerns are very valid. Hoping for the best for little Biscuit.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Still sending prayers to Biscuit and to you as you care for him.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> As Lola's seizures became more serious, she too would vocalize during them. It is heart wrenching. I have seen all of what you are describing. The muscles in the lower legs become weak due to the prednisone. And the crazy eating. Try to use a slow feed bowl. Another trick is to take his food and spread it out over a cookie sheet. He will naturally eat a bit slower this way and not inhale the food. One time Lola actually inhaled a larger piece of food and it blocked her airway. Her gums and tongue were blue and I did a doggie heimlich on her and dislodged the food. After that I learned to make sure all of her food was very small bits and peices. And this is how little Dolcina lost her life, so you concerns are very valid. Hoping for the best for little Biscuit.


:goodpost:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Heartbeaking to watch, you're such loving devoted parents. I hope his seizures will be under control soon. My neighbour's Yorkie has seizures like Buiscuit and they vet got them under some control. They weren't gone but she had them rarely. But as she got older they returned... The seizures were well managed for years though before it got bad...
I hope Biscuit will be free of them, he knows you love them. If only we could bottle and sell devotion like this ..what a wonderful world it would be...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> Heartbeaking to watch, you're such loving devoted parents. I hope his seizures will be under control soon. My neighbour's Yorkie has seizures like Buiscuit and they vet got them under some control. They weren't gone but she had them rarely. But as she got older they returned... The seizures were well managed for years though before it got bad...
> I hope Biscuit will be free of them, he knows you love them. If only we could bottle and sell devotion like this ..what a wonderful world it would be...


:goodpost:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

My heart goes out to you, Ann, and Biscuit. I also couldn't bring myself to watch the video as I can only imagine how heart breaking and emotional it is. I do appreciate you posting it for people to refer to in the future. You and Ann have been such great parents and so strong for Biscuit. I admire your strength and determination to help your sweet boy. And Biscuit sure is a strong and determined boy!! Biscuit is in my prayers, as are you and Ann. Please give Biscuit a gentle hug for me. :hugging:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry Biscuit had another seizure. I hope that the right combination of meds will soon stabilize his symptoms. Sympathies to all of you.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

It is so sad to watch that adorable, precious baby boy. I am assuming you made the video for DR.Sisson and posted it on SM for a reference. I watched both videos and I think they will be a great resource for anyone wondering if their pet had a seizure, thankyou for taking the time to do that as you must be exhausted from worry.

You can take comfort in that your little angel boy is helping Dr. Sisson and all the babies suffering with this horrible disease:wub::wub:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello Everyone,


I adore everyone heartfelt concerns, prayers, sympathy, well wishes, and words of encouragement. They really help us to continue to cope with the challenges and rough rides with our precious boy.


Today at around 5pm when I got home from work Biscuit had another one but this time the seizure was less severe so no yelping but however the seizure continue even after we administered the first dose of 3mls of Diazepam. 

The seizure keeps going for almost 20min+ then for a very brief moment it seem like it stop, but just 5-10sec later started again so we gave him a 2nd 3mls dose of Diazepam. This was actually scary for us to make the decision because we weren't sure if it could end up overdose the boy. But we had to risk it because the seizure wouldn't stop. We were blessed the 2nd dose actually did the trick and Biscuit was completely TKO with his tongue sticking out and his mouth seem like tightly shut and for a brief moment Ann and I also had a heart attack thinking he has bitten his tongue. I force his mouth open and gently tuck his tongue back inside and he lay there completely drugged out.:crying 2:


We were frantic so we had to call the Boston Pharmacy and hunt down Dr. Sisson to find out how many time do we keep giving the 3mls of Diazepam before we should rush Biscuit to the ER. I think we caught him at a bad moment or bad mood because he seems irritated that we bug him with this question. LOL 

Has anyone here had past experience with using excessive dosage of Diazepam to contain the seizure or multiple seizures?


Just now, he had to pee but he couldn’t move any of his front or back legs steadily to help him stand up and get into the peeing position, and this frustrated him to a point we was whining. So Ann and I took turn using our hands to help him stand as best we could and walking slowly with him, but it was more like dragging him in a stand up position across the carpet. He couldn’t use any of his legs and this was very hard to see. :crying:

Finally after 30-40min of doing this he manages to pee and we can tell it was a huge relief for Biscuit and now he is back to sleep exhausted from the experienced. Gosh we don’t know how much more fight this little guy got in him but he’s sure stubborn at the least. 


We are still hoping soon that he will adjust to the lower Preds and will soon stabilize and stop having the seizures. We're only in day-2 and it's hard to be on constant anticipation of seizure but we're ready and have become calmer in responding and helping to sooth and calm the boy.

http://youtu.be/SGQhFohaNtQ

http://youtu.be/RLszp78cIoQ


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Vinh and Ann--- I watched each of the videos and as hard as it is to watch, I can't even begin to imagine the daily courage and strength you have to muster up to take care of Biscuit and each other with such love and care. Please know that we are thinking of you and hope that Biscuit always knows how much you love him. I think it is wise of you to get clarification on repeated uses of the rectal medication and recommended time for seizure monitoring at home. The biggest concern would be respiratory depression with over-sedation. This is why many times a dog (or human) is intubated for respiratory airway protection due to the meds needed to stop the prolonged seizures.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Lower than normal temperature is OK?*

Question for the gangs. 

So now we're concern too that his temperature could be fluctuating possibly Biscuit could be having a fever...uh...naturally we are now questioning every little nitch and bump that could be causing our boy discomfort or additional complication. 

We try to use a standard digital temperature today and was only able to insert the tip a few milimeter up his butt and the temperature reads back at around 98.6* F.

I have google Maltese normal temperature and was told that it's around 101* degree F, and if it goes above 102.5* is to worry and have a Vet check it out. However I haven't find anything about what if the temperature is 3-5 degrees lowered than normal. 

Should we be concern?

Pet Maltese Information Center | Maltese Health
*Temperature: *One of the 1st signs of a medical problems in canines is their internal temperature. Like humans, a dog has a "normal resting temperature" . For canines, it is 101 degrees Fahrenheit (38.33 Celsius). If you suspect that your Maltese is sick, take their temperature (this is done anally). If it is above 102.5 F (39.16 C) see the vet ASAP.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think there can be several reasons for lowered body temp and one is caused by sedatives... which might be the case with Biscuit? If it was me I'd put a sweater on and/or some heating apparatus ( such as those pads you put in microwave to warm) and put in Biscuits bed to elevated temp a bit. Even warming towels in dryer for him to cuddle up in. I do think maybe the lowered temp should be mentioned to the vet. At 98.6 it is considered mild hypothermia but should be mentioned anyway I think.Of course I'm one to consult to vet anything I have concerns about...much to their dismay often! :blush:

As to helping with walking to pee.... when my Missy had partial paralysis from disc disease... I made a body sling from a kitchen towel to support her when walking/potty. I folded it lengthwise then sewed the short ends. I attached a long loop of wide grosgrain ribbon to each short end of the sling for 'handles'. The handles not only helped my back... but gave a little 'space' for her to more 'freely' 'go'.... without her feeling I was right over her. Even after we got her the doggie wheelchair, I still often used the sling for times when she had to go out "quick".


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Thanks for the great tip!*



Maidto2Maltese said:


> I think there can be several reasons for lowered body temp and one is caused by sedatives... which might be the case with Biscuit? If it was me I'd put a sweater on and/or some heating apparatus ( such as those pads you put in microwave to warm) and put in Biscuits bed to elevated temp a bit. Even warming towels in dryer for him to cuddle up in. I do think maybe the lowered temp should be mentioned to the vet. At 98.6 it is considered mild hypothermia but should be mentioned anyway I think.Of course I'm one to consult to vet anything I have concerns about...much to their dismay often! :blush:
> 
> As to helping with walking to pee.... when my Missy had partial paralysis from disc disease... I made a body sling from a kitchen towel to support her when walking/potty. I folded it lengthwise then sewed the short ends. I attached a long loop of wide grosgrain ribbon to each short end of the sling for 'handles'. The handles not only helped my back... but gave a little 'space' for her to more 'freely' 'go'.... without her feeling I was right over her. Even after we got her the doggie wheelchair, I still often used the sling for times when she had to go out "quick".


Hi Terry,

Thanks for the great body sling tip! Ann going to creatively muster up one to see if we can better help support the boy. 

We'll it's coming close to 6AM PST and Biscuit finally forces himself up at around 5:30am because he has been sleeping for roughly 4 hours. We had to crouch over and uses our hands to help him walk around so he can poop and pee, which he finally did.

We also notice he is getting some of the strength back to his legs and this is probably due to the Diazepam slowly exiting his system.

We are now moving into day-4 so we are hoping today will be a seizure free day for the boy so he can have a break. rayer:

Happy Wednesday to everyone where ever you maybe, we're thinking and praying for all of your courages and for all loving furballs out there having to deal with rough and difficult times. :heart:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with Terry. Try to keep him warm and bring his body temp up a little. Prayers and hugs!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's the sling I made, followed by Quincy 'demonstrating' . I used a linen towel as it's less bulky but sturdy but I'm sure a reg terry towel would work too. If yu want a source to buy I think I have a link so let me know.



















You can buy them... I just wanted it immediately so made it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

For Soda we use a slow feed bowl elevated on top of another bowl. A little rubber shelf lining keeps the bowls from sliding. Some times I also hand feed him, keeping his head elevated while he eats. 

You can have big temperature changes with seizures and then sedation. Not a bad idea to keep an eye on that during those longer seizures. Anything over 102.5 and I'd be getting worried. 

My favorite heating pad is just a man's tube sock stuffed with rice. Pop it in the microwave until its warm. You can also freeze them for cooling.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

Great news for the day is that Biscuit seem to be much more stable on all fours today. I think this is due to most of the Diazepam (Valium) has probably filtered out of his system resulting in slowly rebuilding the strength on his legs. He's less wobly today and can more easily move about without falling over every other steps. 

Better news is that "no seizure yet"!!! ...ahem....knock on wood twice!! :innocent: while we're so relieve to see this, at the same time nervously watching every little signs and movement. 

If he is not resting or sleeping, he's up and about pacing and sniffing for food. The only thing that still bring joy to both our hearts is when he thinks or knows that he is about to get his meals, Biscuit would gets into high alert mode, prancing about back and forth in anticipation, and today he manage to give us a few smiles knowing his tummy won't go hungry for long. :wub:

Terry....my wife was very appreciative of your great body sling advice and she immediately sprung into action and came up with this!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

So glad to hear that little Biscuit is doing better!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*For you*

So Glad Biscuit is doing better-I Hope you are doing fine also- I Know this is so very hard on you.you both are in my thoughts Nickee*

Biscuit this is for you-Yogi*


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Vinh, that's exactly how I walked Cozette around after her surgery, with a nice, soft scarf I had under her belly. It was comfy for her and easy for me so I didn't have to bend over so far. 

Bless you both for being such caring puppy parents. I continue to pray for Biscuit and you and Ann. We know all God's creatures are special, and I'm sure our prayers are being heard.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

socalyte said:


> Vinh, that's exactly how I walked Cozette around after her surgery, with a nice, soft scarf I had under her belly. It was comfy for her and easy for me so I didn't have to bend over so far.
> 
> Bless you both for being such caring puppy parents. I continue to pray for Biscuit and you and Ann. We know all God's creatures are special, and I'm sure our prayers are being heard.



:wub2: :goodpost:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Vinh.. Ann's idea is great! Especially since it appears she is considerably taller than "I".... ( most people are LOL ) Using a sling not only gives that support if needed, it seems to give them a sense of more 'distance' so they feel a bit more comfortable to 'go".
Until Missy's wheelchair came, I even walked her a bit with the sling to help keep muscles 'working'. Also did massage on her legs a few times a day to help increase circulation and strength.

So happy to see you're seeing better mobility and no seizure.... yes double knock on wood!!:thumbsup:.... and lots of prayers this continues!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

> Also did massage on her legs a few times a day to help increase circulation and strength.


Thanks Terry! This is a great tip as well. I'll give the daily muscle massage a try to see if it helps Biscuit. 

I notice that the upper muscle or joint in all 4 of his legs are getting stiff or seem to be stiffer making it harder for him to control them. He has a hard time laying himself down to go to sleep so we have to help him. I think this is both side effects from the seizures and medications and we're hoping if one day we find the right combination of lesser damaging medicatoins, that his joints and mucles will hopefully on the path of a full recovery.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear that sweet little Biscuit is doing better today. He continues to be in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Vinh and Ann, I am still praying for a miracle for little Biscuit!!!:wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Vinh and Ann,

I don't know how I missed your posting as I eagerly wait every day for news about Biscuit,
maybe I just didn't want to see the bad news, and my eyes caught just the good news today.

As I was watching the video and seeing Biscuit suffering, I was thinking to myself "why can't Vinh and Ann enjoy the little boy?,
why do they have to see him suffer so much and see him in such agony? "
And I was feeling the pain of the parents who have a fluff who is so ill,
and memories came back.....and I thought to myself: we can do the utmost, and the rest is in God's hands. 

I hope that Biscuit is not suffering, but if increasing Prednisone is what needs to be done to make his life comfortable, well,
that's what I did with a previous dog who was 12 years old and who had lymphoma and who I did not want to suffer.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, Vinh & Ann---you are the only ones who can make that last call---you know what is enough & when to keep fighting. We pray for wisdom each day for you. . . we know this is the hardest decision of life & you will not be alone when the day comes to make that call. Our hearts are entwined and a rope w/two cords is stronger than that of one. God grant you mercy each day.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Piccolina said:


> Vinh and Ann,
> 
> I don't know how I missed your posting as I eagerly wait every day for news about Biscuit,
> maybe I just didn't want to see the bad news, and my eyes caught just the good news today.
> ...


Hi Sammy, it's great to hear from you. Yes both Ann and I have been thinking along the same line that we may have to put Biscuit back to the higher Prednisone dosages if that will keeps him from having seizures. 

Unfortunately I think we kind of irritated Dr. Sisson a bit for all of the constant email and questions when Biscuit was having seizures and he has yet to response to our last email. Having said that his goal was to get Biscuit off the Prednisone and as it stand he want to continue the once per day 7.5mg Pred for now. 

Yesterday was a great day for Biscuit with no seizure but as of right now he seem very tired and fatigue, and don't want to pace around or move about. He just want to sleeps with is not a good sign cause usually this often lead to a seizure event. We're closesly monitoring and wishful that if a seizure does occurs that it would be mild and over quickly.

My wife is wondering if we use a normal human digital thermometer and take Biscuit's temperature rectally, would the result is actually acurate? We did it once last night and his temperature 99.6* F.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I commend you both, Vin and Ann. God bless all of you, most of all your precious boy. Prayers have been non stop.

I had 2 babies diagnosed with GME, yet their seizures were different than Biscuits's. My Amy only screamed out once, so I can't be of help there, either. Luckily Pam is here with her big heart and wonderful guidance. I can pray, and I'm leaving now to go light candles for you all. Please take care of yourselves, too. 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxooxox


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dear Vinh and Ann i pray everynight for your Biscuit , that God will gove you strenght to be there for him as I know well enough this is not easy from first hand experience 


Anna oxoxoxxoox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending Biscuit prayers and kisses for Valentine's Day. My heart goes out to you all. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, Vihn, the rectal human thermeter is accurate when doing rectally. I did it over the years for mine and if an elevation and taken to vet.. they had same reading. I always put a tiny bit of vaseline on the 'bulb' before inserting....makes it more comfortable... though you probably already know that!
Looks like his temp has risen some ( closer to normal range) which is good...


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying for Biscuit.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Vinh and Ann you are both such loving devoted caregivers and providing such excellent care to sweet Biscuit. My prayers are with all of you. Happy Valentines Day sweet Biscuit.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending thoughts and prayers. You take such good care of little Biscuit, I hope he feels better soon and that the lower dose meds will work.:grouphug:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Vinh,

You need not worry about Dr. Sisson being a little irritated, his personality is such that he doesn't want to repeat himself, 
he just wants you to follow instructions and not question him or suggest other solutions.

He is probably also very frustrated that he doesn't see any improvement in Biscuit, because after all is said and done, Dr. Sisson is a very very caring human being.

In my opinion, you should keep e-mailing him (rather than calling him) because he is glued to the computer 24/7 anyway.

Any time you doubt about something, or just uncertain as to what to do: just e-mail him, that is what I did....and he will immediately respond.

As to little Biscuit: obviously he is uncomfortable and maybe you should ask Dr. Sisson if, at this point is it better to let Biscuit feel comfortable and keep the high dose of Prednisone
which will eventually damage internal organs in his body, or should you continue to experiment and lower the dosage and see if he could survive? 

These seizures are exhausting him and I don't know how long he can take it.

Sad as it sounds, at this point you have to give Biscuit the comfort of life, like I chose to do with Piccolina, my 12 years old Maltese who was my everything.:crying:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Thank you!*



Piccolina said:


> Vinh,
> 
> You need not worry about Dr. Sisson being a little irritated, his personality is such that he doesn't want to repeat himself,
> he just wants you to follow instructions and not question him or suggest other solutions.
> ...


Hi Sammy,

Thanks once again for this great and sound advice. We are new to this and we're learning as best and fast we can on how to interact and work with Dr. Sisson. I know he's a caring person otherwise he wouldn't even jump on the opportunity to help treat Biscuit at the initial introduction email he got from us.

I'm just trying to not cause any further frustration and irritation for Dr. Sisson because I know he is a very busy man. I often wonder if he ever sleeps at all. 

I really appreciate the advice and suggestion on consulting with Dr. Sisson on whether we should just keep Biscuit on the higher dose of Prednisone so we can give him a comfortable life with no seizures. Yes I agreed that the constant seizures are taking a toll on the boy, we can see it. The heavy medication he's constantly on doesn't help either.

I think at this time we will give it a few more days hopefully and wishfully that Biscuit condition and disease would adjust to the 7.5mg Prednisone once per day. If he can sustain this decrease in dose for 35days, that to me is a great signs and I think it would please Dr. Sisson knowing that there may be some hope. If for the worse case those seizures continue to returns every other day or every day, I will have to take your suggestion to ask Dr. Sisson if at this point we should just give him the appropriate high dose of Prednisone so Biscuit can at least enjoy a comfortable life with no seizure as long as he can.

We are blessed to have found you and all of the adorable pet owners here in this forum. Without your support and guidance, Ann and I would have probably lose our minds by now frustrated to why we can't do what we can to help our precious boy.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Vinh, I come here as often as I can to get updates on Biscuit, and to offer my encouragement and prayers. I'm so sorry for this hard road you're traveling, but at least you're not traveling it alone. We are honored to be able to share the load with you, as well as the times of heartbreak, but we also are blessed to share the times of rejoicing during periods of improvement. We know Biscuit is so loved and worth every bit of the effort on his behalf. Big hugs to you all.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Thank you Jackie!*



socalyte said:


> Vinh, I come here as often as I can to get updates on Biscuit, and to offer my encouragement and prayers. I'm so sorry for this hard road you're traveling, but at least you're not traveling it alone. We are honored to be able to share the load with you, as well as the times of heartbreak, but we also are blessed to share the times of rejoicing during periods of improvement. We know Biscuit is so loved and worth every bit of the effort on his behalf. Big hugs to you all.


Thank you Jackie!

We do appreciates your concern and support for our precious Biscuit. I will do my best to continue the routine update whether good or bad so at the least Biscuit would be blessed to have travel this rough rides with so many adorable fans and supporters. 

Biscuit is blessed to have found us and we are blessed to have him as our precious boy...


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Today, 2 days since the last occurrence, at around 7:15pm Biscuit had another seizure. This is right after his scheduled 7pm medication; 17.5mg Leflunomide, 30mg Mycophenolate, and 24.3mg Phenobarbital. 

Today seizure started out light with his mouth clapping for at most a couple of minutes, then his left eye started to twitch follows with his left front and rear legs contracting. This continue on for about 5-6min and then the seizure seem to stop for a brief 15-30sec where Biscuit was able to shake his head and was panting, but then it started back up with Biscuit tilting his head back and to the right with his mouth completely open. The seizure then intensifies and both his left front and rear legs started to contracts again. At this point we decided to give him the 3ML Diazepam (Valium) in which was able to calm him down and stop the seizure within a matter of 4-5min. The estimated duration of the entire seizure is around 15-17min so we mark the end of the seizure to be roughly around 7:30pm.

At this point he was completely sedated and not able to drink or eat so we couldn’t give him the addition Phenobarbital 24.3mg as you instructed.
He was able to drink water at around 8:45pm (roughly 1hr.15min later) and at this point we also gave him the extra 24.3mg Phenobarbital dose. We then lay him down in his bed and he started to doze off but then at around 9pm, the seizure started back up but was much milder in intensity so we decide to watch and see and it stop within 5min so we decided not to give him the addition 3ML of Diazepam. He doze right back into a deep sleep and no further seizure occur back again.

Around 10pm he try to get up and we help walked him so he can pee and we notice that the seizure seem to still going but very lightly, so light we couldn’t really tell if it is a seizure. But then his mouth would twitch for a few second then stop. We immediately gave him another 24.3mg of Phenobarbital at around 10:30pm however 15min later at 11:45pm we still see light twitching at the lower rear left paw, and it’s obvious something is still bothering Biscuit and he’s lightly whimpering. We decide to give another 3ML of Diazepam and this did the trick and totally knock him out and he poop on daddy while daddy was holding him.

During the first wave, I was holding Biscuit so I got the opportunity to feel the top area of his left front leg and can feel his muscle pulsing in rhythms. I think this could explain why we have been noticing that as Biscuit experience more seizures his front legs, more of the left-front, gets more stiff as like his muscle tense or stiff up usually for days to week. We’re not sure if this will be a permanent effect which could result in Biscuit not able to use his front legs anymore to stand or walk.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh, I was really hoping to get better news tonight, but know I will be keeping Biscuit continually in my prayers. Hopefully soon you and Dr. Sisson will find the correct types and doses of medications to prevent further seizures. I know how hard it is to watch him struggle when you want him to get better so badly. I am also praying for wisdom for you all, that the right decisions are made for Biscuit at the right times.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Vinh & Ann, brave soldier your little guy is for sure! 
This is a difficult question for me to ask, but I will ask it anyway.
Did Dr. S. give you any estimate of time in regard to how long to try to get Biscuit's seizures under control? I am just curious about how long he thinks it should take. I know with every seizure you must wonder the same thing. i remember our vet telling us it wasn't fair to let Kirby keep "seizureing" (yes, I know that isn't a word) but we did---for quite a long time really, even though it was difficult for all of us. 
I think if you had some sort of time-line to help guide you, that this would be a positive thing. My heart goes out to you both---you have been valiant in all of your efforts to make him more comfortable. God grant you strength & peace.
Our love to you all three.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I had so hoped there would be a more positive update. My heart truly goes out to you and Ann. Hoping Dr. Sisson will be able to give you guidence in better controling these seizures. I continue to keep your Biscuit and both of you in my prayers.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Vinh and Ann Im so truly sorry for your suffering and little Biscuits as well , I will keep praying for a breakthrough in your situation , i feel you worry, exhaustion, hurt, and sometimes helplesseness oxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxxox


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Vinh & Ann, brave soldier your little guy is for sure!
> This is a difficult question for me to ask, but I will ask it anyway.
> Did Dr. S. give you any estimate of time in regard to how long to try to get Biscuit's seizures under control? I am just curious about how long he thinks it should take. I know with every seizure you must wonder the same thing. i remember our vet telling us it wasn't fair to let Kirby keep "seizureing" (yes, I know that isn't a word) but we did---for quite a long time really, even though it was difficult for all of us.
> I think if you had some sort of time-line to help guide you, that this would be a positive thing. My heart goes out to you both---you have been valiant in all of your efforts to make him more comfortable. God grant you strength & peace.
> Our love to you all three.


Hi Sandi,

Yes sadly I did post this question to Dr. Sisson back in early January of this year. He had originally inform us to expect the entire duration of Biscuit treatment is to be anywhere between 1.5 to 2 years. The treatment started late December-2012 so we got a way to go. After the initial consultation with Dr. Sisson and starting the medical treatments, when Biscuit started to have seizure replapse I asked Dr. Sisson again for his honest feedback and he said that the fact that Biscuit is still having seizure relapse everytime we lowered the Prednisone is not a good indication and that the pronosis is poor that he is not likely survive long this way as he is not in remission and worsening on a fairly high dose of prednisone. He said months maybe, very unlikely even one year. He also add that Biscuit is likely going to die of a bad high dose of prednisone adverse effect or this disease becoming untreatable. :smcry:

Update since last night; 
He has been sleeping most of the last few hours but just now he had a very light 5-10sec seizure and we just gave him another 3mls Diazepam. He seem to be responding slowly but the seizure I think is still intense but less jerking cause he's was whimpering and whining. His front right and left legs locked straight against his body and stiff up. His back legs straighten out as well like he's stretching. Right now he seems to be still feeling the effect of the valium. He is too sedated to give the 24.3mg phenobarbital right now but as soon as he can eat or drink we will do just that.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Biscuit is in my continued thoughts and prayers. My heart goes out to the three of you.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

My heart is breaking for all 3 of you. rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Ann and Vinh ... I wish I could find the right words to express my thoughts right now. I can tell you that my heart is breaking for the three of you. 

I had wanted to watch the last two videos you shared with SM ... but, I just couldn't bear to hear or watch Biscuit cry or yelp during his seizures. Honestly, I was in tears more than once just thinking about Biscuit going through all of this ... and, of course, you and Ann, too. It just breaks my heart. 

If it were me, I would not feel guilty for trying to contact Dr. Sisson when you were trying to get help and advice for your beloved Biscuit. Unless Dr. Sisson has specifically advised you that it is time for Biscuit to be let go from enduring any more pain and discomfort ... then I feel Dr. Sisson should be there for you at all costs. I realize I am probably coming across as sounding very blunt with my thoughts here ... but, Biscuit, you, and Ann are enduring so, so much. I think I am a strong person emotionally, but, I don't think I could handle what you are all going through right now. 

Please know my thoughts, heart, and prayers continue to be with all of you. Bless you and Ann for loving Biscuit so much. I wish I had the power to make everything all better for your precious angel Biscuit ... and, for his mommy and dad.

Please give darling Biscuit gentle hugs and kisses from his Auntie Marie.


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Watching the video of Biscuit and seeing what he has to endure is gut wrenching. My heart feels shattered so to know what you are feeling is beyond imagination. My continued prayers for both of you and little Biscuit that he will soon find some relief.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I admire your courage, strength, and devotion to sweet Biscuit. I have tears running down my face as I try to imagine how you endure each day. My heart breaks for you knowing that Dr. Sisson has said that the prognosis is poor. I pray that Biscuit and you will find comfort. I pray that Dr. Sisson will continue to guide you and that you will have the wisdom and strength to know when to keep fighting and when to let go. rayer:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Latest update - warning very long in details*

[Dr. Sisson response]
You should change his prednisone again to the following:

15 mg of prednisone twice a day for 4 days
10 mg twice a day for 14 days
7.5 mg twice a day for at least 14 days and let me know how he is then.


Try increasing the phenobarbital tot 32.4 mg twice a day, but if that makes his back legs too week let me know.

I assume you are sending blood for another leflunomide blood level on 2/18/13 with him taking 17.5 mg once a day of leflunomide.

Continue 75 mg of levetiracetam every 8 hours
Continue 30 mg of mycophenolate every 12 hours

You should give the next 75 mg levetiracetam (Keppra) dose at 7 AM like you said.

You should continue to give the rectal diazepam after all the seizures and the extra phenobarbital as you can. 

Is he able to eat or drink at all between these episodes since they started 12 hours ago? If not he is going to start becoming dehydrated soon and could die from that.

Biscuit is definitely not doing well. I am afraid Biscuit is not going to survive much longer. He will not be able to tolerate these very high doses of prednisone for more than a few months without having severe adverse effects from the medication. His disease is not going into full remission. His disease is causing continued ongoing brain damage causing these seizures I am afraid. 

*[Our response to Dr. Sisson]*
Hi Dr. Sisson,
Thank you sir. I will follow your precise instruction. He is still very sedated and tired for the last several hours so as soon as the drug wear off and he is able we will give the 75 mg levetiracetam. 

We just took his temperature rectally and it stops at 99.1 and we’re told normal temp is 101.2 area. Also right now he is whimpering lightly and he keeps tensing up his two hind legs like a dog is stretching and contract and stretch back out. Do you think this is a light seizure happening? He seems to also be shivering and we’re told that after or during seizure it can cause fluctuation to a dog temperature lightly. 

*Question sir:* Should we give him the 3ML Diazepam right away? 
My answers to you *questions* are below sir.
*[Is he able to eat or drink at all between these episodes since they started 12 hours ago? If not he is going to start becoming dehydrated soon and could die from that.]*
Yes during and between the seizures last night when he was able, he could drinks moderate amount of water several times in a span of 2-3 hours apart. We tried to give him a bit of food with the extra 24.3 phenobarbital and because of his sedated condition; he wasn’t really able to eat the food, more like licking it in as best he can. 
After several tries, we believe Biscuit was able to lick up the medication with a tiny portion of food at around 10:30pm last night. His last full meal was at 7PM when we gave him his schedule meds.
*Question sir:* should we attempt to use the syringe to deliver water directly into his mouth if we can manage this? Should we let you know if within the next 4-5hours that he can’t get up or be able to eat or drink?
*[I assume you are sending blood for another Leflunomide blood level on 2/18/13 with him taking 17.5 mg once a day of Leflunomide.]*
Yes we are schedule to have the Leflunomide blood level test done this coming Monday 2/18 and will priority overnight the result to the lab for Tuesday delivery.
*[Biscuit is definitely not doing well. I am afraid Biscuit is not going to survive much longer. He will not be able to tolerate these very high doses of prednisone for more than a few months without having severe adverse effects from the medication. His disease is not going into full remission. His disease is causing continued ongoing brain damage causing these seizures I am afraid.]*
Yes sir. I totally understand your prognosis. We are accepting this faith for our boy. We are hoping at least with the time he has left that it is comfortable for him as much as possible. We really appreciates everything and the efforts you had put in to help us this far. 

Lastly, we’ve place an urgent order with the Angell Pharmacy today for 5 kits of Diazepam, 20 new 6ML syringes, and 40 extra 19G needles just so we have enough to deal with the seizures.

*Question sir: *If we have already drawn the Diazepam solution into the syringe and were not able to give to Biscuit, how long can we leave the solution in the syringe? We call the emergency place where Biscuit was last administered and they said it’s OK to pump the solution back into the container bottle. We just want to get your opinion on this if you know.

[Dr. Sisson response]
This does not sound good. Have you given 15 mg of prednisone yet. If not you need to give it now. If you are questioning if seizure activity is still going on you need to probably taking him to an emergency clinic now to have him accessed. You should not give water by syringe. Diazepam drawn up in a syringe is only good for about 2 hours. Once it is in the plastic syringe it should never be put back in the bottle. You have to get rid of it. Allen Sisson 

[Late evening response back to Dr. Sisson]
Dr. Sisson,

This is a long message and I don’t want to disturb your sleep so please wait until the morning when you have time to review the info. 

Here is the latest update. I cut some smaller size videos and provided the link below so when you have time you can help to take a peek at them to see if you can provide us any input. 

One good sign is that I think the increase of Prednisone has started to give some positive effect as he is getting more alert. He shakes his head like a dog try to shake off water and combine with the new symptom, we think it’s a seizure but we can’t tell.

This is the new symptom I had mentioned early where Biscuit would extend and locked all fours of his legs downward, sometime with tail raise up and he jerks. The problem is we can’t tell if it is a mild cluster server, or he is having problem peeing or pooping. 

We did rush him to the ER at around 2:30pm and on the drive up did the same symptoms again but this time he actually was either in pain for something because while he is contacting and extending he now yelping out in pain, his mouth open and his tongue sticks out. Then follows by panting aggressively, then the symptom repeats. So we thought he is having a seizure and we stop on the side of the road to get ready to inject the Diazepam and then suddenly he just pee everywhere. After that he has calm down and stops the contracting and just resting. So we think the reason he is having discomfort and irritation is because he couldn’t get himself to urinate. We were still concern so we head to the ER anyway just to have them check his vital signs.

At the ER we asked to have his vital signs check and also explain as much we can of what has been happening with Biscuit and the treatment in the last 10-12hours. The Vet Technician checks his breathing and said that his oxygen level is kind of low and his breathing is a bit odd. They also check his temperature which was around 100.5. They did an X-Ray and found nothing alarming other than the fact his liver is kind of large, which we already know from earlier X-Rays, but his lungs were clear and no concern there. They also notice that his stomach was kind of full with poop and ask when he last poop. 

They can’t explain to why he’s having the symptom and were not familiar enough with neurology to safely deduct that he is having a seizure. However, the Vet technician did say that there is a possibility is that he is doing this because he is trying to poop but can’t and that is making him discomfort or worse case painful. So she suggests that we can try giving a dose of Enema to see if that help push the poop out. We agreed and the solution was pump in rectally and we took him outside to see if he can poop. He did but only a couple of small junks come out and his stomach was still full. She said some time it takes some time and told to have patience and go home to see if he can poop later. 

Around 7pm and he has still not poop, his stomach is still very full, he did pee just once on his own since. The contracting and extending symptom is still there repeating every 5-10min but Biscuit seem alert and can somewhat response to our calling of his name. 

We will give it a couple of more hours but if he doesn’t poop, and the symptom keep repeating we are thinking of rushing him back to the ER to have them pump his stomach to see if they can extract the poop, or we can give him 3ML of valium to see if that would do it, and possibly deal with the seizure, if it is actually cluster seizures. But from our guts and observation the symptoms doesn’t seem to conclude that it is a seizure or multiple seizures. We’re getting pretty frustrated and feeling pretty helpless that nothing is working to ease his comfort.

Symptoms at home before ER cut-1
http://youtu.be/H_RBHTCUczY

Symptoms at home before ER cut-2
http://youtu.be/NsUmQafhr1s

Symptoms at home before ER cut-3, after symptom stops, he tend to pants and are exhausted 
http://youtu.be/iFqre3pZYW4

Symptoms at home before ER cut-4
http://youtu.be/pn0ZQusPVpg

Biscuit seem exhausted and something bugging him. He seems to have a hard time breathing normally.
http://youtu.be/eupj4EZdhS8

http://youtu.be/eupj4EZdhS8


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Vinh and Ann - I'm so very sorry. This is so hard for you all to go through. I know that Sandi asked you a hard question. I guess in reading all of this I feel compelled to do the same. What kind of quality of life in Biscuit having now? Is he acting at all "normal" for many stretches or is he constantly between having seizures and recovering from them? It's hard to tell since I know you're reporting to us the medical problems he's undergoing. Just being alive and having quality of life are two very different things and as much as we love them and as much as we try to do, sometimes it comes down to looking at life through their eyes and only focusing on what's best for them, no matter how hard it is for us. I've been praying for a miracle but this disease has been so devastating to so many of our beloved Maltese that it's hard to imagine their bodies and brains being so ravaged. I just pray there will someday be a cure. Sending you, Ann and Biscuit all my love and prayers.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Vinh and Ann - I'm so very sorry. This is so hard for you all to go through. I know that Sandi asked you a hard question. I guess in reading all of this I feel compelled to do the same. What kind of quality of life in Biscuit having now? Is he acting at all "normal" for many stretches or is he constantly between having seizures and recovering from them? It's hard to tell since I know you're reporting to us the medical problems he's undergoing. Just being alive and having quality of life are two very different things and as much as we love them and as much as we try to do, sometimes it comes down to looking at life through their eyes and only focusing on what's best for them, no matter how hard it is for us. I've been praying for a miracle but this disease has been so devastating to so many of our beloved Maltese that it's hard to imagine their bodies and brains being so ravaged. I just pray there will someday be a cure. Sending you, Ann and Biscuit all my love and prayers.


Hi Susan,

I shared in your wisdom as well as in the hard decision we all face when seeing our love ones go through so much trauma and exhaustion. Biscuit, when on the right combination of dosage, mostly depending on the right Prednisone higher dose, he is usually more comfortable, mostly seizure free, and seem to be without any other complication or discomfort. It is only when Dr. Sisson attempts to lower the Prednisone dosage, of course with the intention for Biscuit's prolong health, it usually trigger seizure relapses. 

Currently he can eats well, more than well because of his constant increased appetites due to the Prednisone. He's always ready to chow down but since the last 24hrs of seizures and being injected with so much valium, we notice he is having a hard time opening his mouth to bite down and chew his food, but rather he now uses his tongue to lick the food up. We hope this will pass as the valium will pass our of his systems.

When he is mostly seizure free, he spend most of his time either pacing restlessly due to the meds, or sleeps due to the meds. He can eats and drinks just fine on his own. However, due to the high dose of phenobarbital and keppra, his legs often lacks the strength to be stable and moves about on his own so we have to help the boy using our hands or a home made body sling.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Vinh and Ann, this is really a hard time for you both of you but maybe it is time to make the hard decision of letting go. I don't say this lightly as I know how very difficult a decision like this can be, but it sounds like Biscuit has reached the final stages of his illness and giving him peace and the comfort you want for him may be to let him go. I pray you will have the wisdom and strength to do what is in your heart. God bless all of you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My heart goes out to you and Ann and of course little Biscuit as you've learned that the prognosis is not good. I have no doubt you and Ann will put Biscuit's well-being over your own 'desire' . If I read correctly the increased dose of Pred will make him more comfortable.. but the trade off is the bad 'affects' over time. Only you and Ann know what is best and when it's time to let him go..
Whenever that time comes, you both can feel confident you have done everything humanly possible for your sweet boy.

Meanwhile...As to the pooping... have you tried giving pumpkin? ( the plain kind... not the pie mixture) It's soft so easy to eat and often helps 'move things along'. You may have read to use this mostly for diarrhea and that's true it's very good for that......BUT oddly it also helps with constipation. With diarrhea, there's too much 'water' in the intestines... the fiber soaks up and firms stools. With constipation... the intestines are too dry....causing hard stools... the fiber in this case 'pulls' water into the intestine to moisturize and soften the stool.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I have yet to comment on any of your threads but have been reading them and keeping up with Biscuits progress. 

I think you are the most amazing parents and all 3 of you must simply be exhausted and i am worried how you are all coping. 

It is heartwrenching to read and i was unable to watch the videos as i started to cry. 

Only you can make the decision with Biscuits future but i always said to myself as heartbreaking as it will be that when maizy is not herself not playful or happy and has no quality of life that i will need to be strong and make the right decisions. 

I too do not say this lightly and think it is an entirely personal decision but i can only imagine the strain that the medication and disease is taking on Biscuit and also the emotional strain that is being put on yourself and Ann. 

Whatever you do decide to do in the future you can always feel proud that you were the most amazing parents and loved your little guy more than anything and provided him with the best life ever and care when he wasnt well to make him comfortable.

I will keep you all in my thoughts and this difficult time. Please do not be put out by what i have said it is not meant to offend just help.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Vinh and Ann, my heart goes out to you and is breaking for you and precious Biscuit. I know all of the pain and decision you are dealing with right now. My prayers are with you all as you work through this. 

As others have said, the love we have for our fluff babies is tremendous and seeing them in pain like this is heartbreaking. Praying that all three of you find comfort and peace.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Vinh and ann, My heart goes out to you and Biscuit. I can't remember if I have mentioned this to you before, but I have a son (28) with epilepsy. He now only has GM seizures about once a month, but the medications make it impossible to work or lead a normal life. We have been through the trial and error of medications and I must caution you about Keppra. Keppra, especially the generic version, can cause worsening seizures and worsening side effects. My son was seeing a very well-known and respected epileptologist at Emory. This doctor would not listen that my son was getting worse and not acting himself. He actually told us if my son was taking his medicine he would not be having any seizures! Well, an internet search on generic Keppra revealed many stories of worsening seizures and worsening side effects - with many lawsauits against generic Keppra. I finally took my son out of state to another epileptologist - had him hospitalized with 24/7 video EEG monitoring. The new doctor changed his meds and he is now much better controlled - just sleepy all the time and slower cognition, but able to enjoy life - just not work. I know DR. Sisson is an expert, but so was the doctor at Emory, so I would bring this possibility up with Sisson. Bless you all and hoping for the best for Biscuit. Sweet baby!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

God bless the two of you for taking such special care of this precious soul. Like the others have said, it is gut wrenching to see him go through this but little Biscuit could not be in better earthly hands than with the two of you who have been caring for him so tirelessly and so lovingly. Thank you for loving him through all of this. Thank for doing what is best for him and for doing all that you possibly can for him. He never asked for this illness nor deserves it but with you two by his side, he has known nothing but love and devotion. What more can any of us ask for. It is hard to know when it is time to let go, but deep in my heart from the experiences I have had in my own life, both with animals and people, when Biscuit has had enough and is ready to let go, he will tell you and you will know. My love and prayers go out to the three of you. God bless you all.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Dear Vinh and Ann, please know that you both and Biscuit have been constantly in my thoughts and prayers. God could not have chosen better parents for this precious puppy. May you all have peace.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:crying::crying::crying: for Biscuit


:sorry:




*


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Thank you for sharing this tip on Keppra*



ckanen2n said:


> Vinh and ann, My heart goes out to you and Biscuit. I can't remember if I have mentioned this to you before, but I have a son (28) with epilepsy. He now only has GM seizures about once a month, but the medications make it impossible to work or lead a normal life. We have been through the trial and error of medications and I must caution you about Keppra. Keppra, especially the generic version, can cause worsening seizures and worsening side effects. My son was seeing a very well-known and respected epileptologist at Emory. This doctor would not listen that my son was getting worse and not acting himself. He actually told us if my son was taking his medicine he would not be having any seizures! Well, an internet search on generic Keppra revealed many stories of worsening seizures and worsening side effects - with many lawsauits against generic Keppra. I finally took my son out of state to another epileptologist - had him hospitalized with 24/7 video EEG monitoring. The new doctor changed his meds and he is now much better controlled - just sleepy all the time and slower cognition, but able to enjoy life - just not work. I know DR. Sisson is an expert, but so was the doctor at Emory, so I would bring this possibility up with Sisson. Bless you all and hoping for the best for Biscuit. Sweet baby!


Hi Carole,

Thank you for the well wishes for Biscuit and us. And thanks for the tip on the potential harmful side effects of generic keppra. I will do more research on this and given the right opportunity I will also ask Dr. Sisson for his expert advice on the generic keppra.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

yukki said:


> God bless the two of you for taking such special care of this precious soul. Like the others have said, it is gut wrenching to see him go through this but little Biscuit could not be in better earthly hands than with the two of you who have been caring for him so tirelessly and so lovingly. Thank you for loving him through all of this. Thank for doing what is best for him and for doing all that you possibly can for him. He never asked for this illness nor deserves it but with you two by his side, he has known nothing but love and devotion. What more can any of us ask for. It is hard to know when it is time to let go, but deep in my heart from the experiences I have had in my own life, both with animals and people, when Biscuit has had enough and is ready to let go, he will tell you and you will know. My love and prayers go out to the three of you. God bless you all.


Thank you Cookie,

Your words of encouragement means a world to us as my wife and I are commited to doing everything that we can for our boy. We are accepting the hard reality that there is a more likely chance that he won't beat this disease but we are not at a point where we are ready to give up on him yet. Plus Biscuit is a stuborn boy and a fighter at the least.

Bless your hear...


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Late Sunday Update on Biscuit*

Hello Everyone

Today wasn't any much better for our boy as he has been mostly sedated by Valium (Diazepam) due to a new twist with the seizure. It seem as the weird symptom we have notice starting within the last 48hrs was suspected to be tonic seizures according to Dr. Sisson. We honestly didn't know enough to recognize that these were actually seizures and for all of yesterday we had thought he was doing this because he was having problem peeing or pooping, or worse some new complication causing stomach or abdomen issues. Several times yesterday when these tonic seizures occurs, at the worse intensity, we notice Biscuit yelping our loud and thrashing about and at least one time follows with him urinating uncontrollably. 

The is the latest response from Dr. Sisson after he had the chance to review over the feedback we've provided and the videos of the symptoms.

The episodes on the video are brief tonic seizures followed by a post seizure period. This is not a problem urinating and defecating. 
The encephalitis is relapsing causing these seizures. Hopefully the prednisone will be effective soon and perhaps improve this. If he has these episodes again then giving the rectal diazepam when they occur and more phenobarbital is the appropriate thing to do.

Unless prednisone improves things soon Biscuit is not going to live much longer. The liver is enlarged from the prednisone therapy. This high dose of prednisone is going to also be fatal to Biscuit at some point too. His situation is very bad I am afraid. It is taking far too high of doses of prednisone too long to just barely control his signs.

Gosh...we are now hopeful that the restart of a higher dose of Prednisone will soon take effect and contain any further seizures for Biscuit so we don't have to keep injecting him with valium, thought having said that, we would still rather that he is sedated and comfortably resting vs. dealing with seizure activities.

Just a couple of hours ago, he awakened from the 2nd Valium injection and was able to pee and poop on his own which was a huge relief for us to observe. Ann fed Biscuit a mixtured of Hills W/D, Z/D, and small portion of pumpkins to help him soften his stool. Due to the effects of the drugs and valium, Biscuit is having a very tough time eating, still mostly try his best to lick up his food. LOL he gets frustrated too about this and frown to let us know. He's resting now after his routine evening meds and we're crossing our fingers that no further seizures will start up tonight so he can at least have a period of peace and quiet.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Because of you Vinh & Ann, I held both of my babies even closer today & told them how very, very much I love them! God forbid that we should take any of this for granted. Even my little tyrant Lisi was told what a "good girl" she is this morning. She wanted to say "thank you to Biscuit."
May God continue to uphold you, give you supernatural strength & wisdom and courage. You really do amaze me.
We won't go anyplace, but will be here---with you all, through the battle. May we have the courage to face this awful disease w/you and fight for a cure. 
Thank you for your knowledge & for teaching us the cost of tenacity. 
Go Team Biscuit!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sandi said it really well. I don't have much to add but I wanted to leave another comment to say I will be thinking about your family. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I sent this to Bridget recently (about Abby) & wanted you to also share it:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

My heart aches as I imagine the pain you three are going through. I know how unfair it feels to have your pup sick and suffering. It is a feeling that is beyond heartbreaking. I will continue to think of you guys and I know you will do what is best for biscuit.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

God bless sweet little Biscuit, Vinh, and Ann. Amen.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My heart breaks every time I read about the set backs that Biscuit has had. May God give you and Ann strength to continue on this long and painful journey with sweet beautiful Biscuit.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Continuing the prayers for your little man and for you and Ann as well. Glad he finally 'went"... that in itself was a great relief to you and every little 'good-thing' relieves some stress. 
I understand your position ... and as I said only you "KNOW' your Biscuit. I know my Missy was a fighter too and many thought it was 'awful' that we put her thru surgey for bladder cancer ( they thought we should 'put her down' as they called it , instead) .. and later for 'bothering' with the wheelchair.... along with dealing with her other multiple health issues. In fact Many thought it was 'awful' that we put her thru daily injections for diabetes!!! BUT! I KNEW she still had the fight and vowed I'd fight right along with her as long as she still had it in her. 
There did come a time when I also knew she had 'had-it' and lost that will to fight. I just "KNEW" it. 
I know Biscuit's situation is much more involved than Missy's but 
know I support you and Ann in your decisions....


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Biscuit stool is really hard and dried and it is hard for him to push it out. We've tried giving combination of Hills Z/D, plus W/D, 1-2 teaspoon of baby food and a teaspoon of pure pumpkin from can. We did this combination about the last 24 hours already but it has not help to soften the stool. He drink a lot of water too. But still the stool is hard and dried.

We think the medication and/or valium is dehydrating the boy making his stool dried. Is this a fairly accurate assumption?

We consulted with Dr. Sisson and he said to take him to a Vet that can use his finger to pull the stool out! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:

Dr. Sisson said not to do any procedure like Enema. Uh Ann is not liking the idea of someone sticking a finger up Biscuit but to removed the stools either. We're at a dead-end here and out boy is getting both frustrated and in pain when he tries his best to push them out.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Ask your vet about glycerin suppositories, just like they use for human infants.

They work fairly quickly, are not "yet one more medicine" that would have side effects. They just gently lube things up in there so the hard stool can slip out easily.


Here's what I'm talking about:

http://www.ehow.com/facts_5501853_do-glycerin-suppositories-work.html


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I do not know whether or not you might want to try this nor if it is good for Biscuit, but when Snuggles has a bit of a problem, we dip our finger into some Mineral Oil and then she lickes it off. It does help and she is able to go normally. 

I am not sure that I would be able to endure what you have been with sweet little Biscuit and all of his trials and tribulations, but may God Bless all of you. You and Ann are one in a million. Like others have said before me, it really is so very heartbreaking to see little Biscuit go through all of his medical problems. My prayers will continue for all of you.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Latest on Biscuit Monday 2/18 Evening*

Thank you to Team Biscuit!, ie; Snuggle's Mom and IvysMom for the great tips.

Earlier, Biscuit was trying to squeeze a few out and while Ann was hold him in a standing position so he can continuing the pushing effort, I on the other hand was anticipating the dried stool coming out the other end so I can use my fingers to grab it and pull so it gives the boy some needed assistant. Well this attempts kind of help but not to 100% since the stools are coming out in marble size pebbles. :blush:

But I have to give it to my wife. She had an idea to put a glob of vaseline onto a cotton q-tip and use it to lube the out edge of Biscuit anus, and also a few millimeters inside. Ann told me that while I was taking a power nap, Biscuit again had to try to poop and this time the stool came out much quicker and easier for our boy! Yay! :aktion033: Mission-1 accomplished! Way to go Wife!

Now on to Mission-2 to deal with the urination complication. I'll tell you this boy is a fighter and a true trooper of a soldier at the least. Not only that he has problem pooping, peeing has shown to be an even much difficult task for Biscuit. He would use all energy and efforts to try to push to urinate, to a point where he's whimpering and whinning, and this go on for on average 5min before he can successfully get the urine to come out. We are not sure here what the complication is. 

The first suspicion was that something could be clogging up the urinary track causing problem for the flow of liquid of easy come out but this don't add up since when successful, the urine flows pretty evenly from what we can tell. We now suspect it could possible have to do with two things, the medications or adverse effects of them, or possibly blader issues. But of course we're not expert so tomorrow Ann going to see if we can lock down a schedule with Biscuit Vet and ask her what she thinks it could be.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Vinh, maybe it's that Biscuit is dehydrated from all the meds. That could account for both the pee and poop being scarce and hard. Do you syringe water into him to have Biscuit drink? Maybe the vet will be able to help with some ideas. Sending prayers.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Vinh, there is something called Laxatone you can give to him to help move things along. Also, Mineral Oil is good for constipation. Please ask the vet before giving sweet Biscuit any of those but they are safe for dogs and do work. Hugs and prayers!!!!


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Unfortunately, no advice or helpful tips. Just more prayers and much love to you, Ann and Biscuit. 

PS. Biscuit has always been one of my favorite names.


----------

